# Cross Country



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

i was thinking this weekend of going cross country this summer. anyone ever do this? i thought it would be cool to start from NC and drive stopping at all the little towns and such. maybe going from the upper for 5 days and then down and back home for the other five. i would love to hear of any experiences doing this


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds great...you should try to hit the regional rally's as well.


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

i'm going to do some research in the next mohts and plan a good route. i'll check on the rallies also


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi rmsmith









Here's the perfect place to start researching: 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally









Hope to see you in Utah!
Dawn


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

rmsmith1208 said:


> i was thinking this weekend of going cross country this summer. anyone ever do this? i thought it would be cool to start from NC and drive stopping at all the little towns and such. maybe going from the upper for 5 days and then down and back home for the other five. i would love to hear of any experiences doing this


Sounds like that would be a great trip.







If you have the time, I'd take more than 10 days. 3-4 weeks, at least, would make for a more relaxing and enjoyable trip, and would give you time to enjoy some of the scenery and highlights along the way.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> maybe going from the upper for 5 days and then down and back home for the other five.


I don't think you'd hit much of the country in five days travel, especially with stops in all the little towns. East coast and maybe some southern states, but not cross country.

Sounds like a great idea, though.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > maybe going from the upper for 5 days and then down and back home for the other five.
> 
> 
> I don't think you'd hit much of the country in five days travel, especially with stops in all the little towns. East coast and maybe some southern states, but not cross country.


Sounds like the Clark Griswald travel plans...


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Definitely take more time, if you can. Last year when I went from (near) Portland to Michigan (Lakeshore Rv) and back to pick up my new Outback, it was a solid 4 days of driving each way. I was travelling alone, so stops were minimal. The only sight seeing I did, was whatever I could see from the freeway or the rest stop parking lot. 
I did get a few interesting pictures, of questionable quality, from the cab of my truck with one hand on the wheel and the other hand operating the camera.









Have fun, whatever you decide.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We've done a bit of cross country driving. Last year was Michigan to San Diego to Yosemite to Kings Canyon, to Grand Canyon, to Colorado, to home. 7000 miles in all. 3 weeks of travel in total. Definetly great to see the country, but others are right, if you want to get off the expressway, plan a little more time. Use Walmart for quick overnight stops and I always favor National Parks for longer stays. I personally don't like to keep a strict schedule so I don't get too stressed about having to travel a certain distance in a day. I only make reservations at very popular destinations (Yosemite in last year's case). That gives me the freedom to get the urge to take an exit and head off in an unplanned direction if it seems appealing. Enjoy the planning!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What a wonderful adventure this sounds like...whether or not you can take the extra time and see more of the country!!! And what fun to dream and plan!!!!!



Nathan said:


> .......freedom to get the urge to take an exit and head off in an unplanned direction if it seems appealing.


 Now that's  OUR kind of travelling!!!! Can we go with you on your next trip???!!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We did FL to Las Vegas and back two years ago. Spent 23 days on the road. Would not have wanted to take any less time. I love big trips, good thing since we move every two years.

J


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks for all the info. it would be really hard to take more than 9 days off of work. i figured i have traveled the east coast so much i need a change of scenery. i look at it like the national lampoons vacation. i'd have that song playing on the radio as my theme. i'll keep everyone informed on the plans and routes so ya'll can give me info and insight.


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Using very conservative estimates of being on the road by 9 am and at nightly destination by 5-6 pm (6 hours of driving time at posted speed limits and assuming mostly highways vs backroads + 2-3 hours of sightseeing along the way) I figure you could make it to western borders of ND, SD, Nebraska, Kansas, Oklahoma and/or part way through Texas in 5 days. From that point you could travel farther west with 'more pressure' so to speak on a thunder run "back to the barn" If your flying solo, or just you and DW then you could push farther west...add children to the mix and your circle gets smaller

I have thought many times about doing the same thing from Minnesota, just driving to places Ive never been until I have to turn around and head home

Whatever you decide, have FUN!!

Regards,

Alan


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

imabeachbum said:


> Using very conservative estimates of being on the road by 9 am and at nightly destination by 5-6 pm (6 hours of driving time at posted speed limits and assuming mostly highways vs backroads + 2-3 hours of sightseeing along the way)


Alan brings up the point of what you consider a normal day of driving. For us, when on the road, we try to get at least 12 hours of DRIVING. Before kids we could get in more. Of course that means on the road by 7am and not getting off until ~10pm. (Remember if you are heading west you get an extra hour in there too with the timezones!) This is one of the reasons my Wife steered me into the Outback away from our Pop-up. I suspect many would include that schedule as a Griswald plan (especiall with the pop-up), but it works for us to maximize the time spent where we want to be (usually the rockies).









I'm definetly looking forward to hearing the plans. With a new addition to our family last fall, I have been ordered to keep the trips to only a day or two's worth of driving!








I guess, we'll have to just tour the Great Lakes this summer and watch other's plans.


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks for all the good input on this. i'm going to get a big wall map and chart different routes. well as of now now kids in the picture. they sure are going to hate me when i do have them since i'm doing all the fun stuff without them


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea, traveling cross country. Maybe I ll do that too this summer







Hope to see you on the road.

John


----------

